# No fool like an old fool



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I owe an apology to many people on this web site. Its obvious from my last post ( time to buy land) that my temper moves faster than the rest of my brain. While spending a day hunting solo I took time to think about the important reasons that compel me to hunt. I wont bore you with any long details as my literary skills are marginal at best. Matt you are correct. My post was hypocritical. Its not my nature. The apology is directed to those of you who dedicated hundreds if not thousands of hours of work to try to stop the commercializiation of waterfowling. My post was a slap in the face to you people. I apologize to you No I havent gone to the dark side I have been there big time. good luck


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Hey don't think we have not all thought the same thing - Buy a slough.

But to me that is not hunting - Going to the same place & doing the same thing - over & over is just shooting. Sure you can refine how you decoy & learn about the migration & new birds. by hunting the same hole.

But I have to scout & see new places & find where the best concentrations of birds are (& it changes every year) & that makes it interesting. & that is why guides cannot lease enough land.

& with this, it brings you to new areas - meet new landowners & Farmers (which to me has been interesting also) Just when you think I really have a good network of Farmers & Landowners - to be able to hunt - everything changes & the area is not as productive as it once was. & you have to move on - over 30 years I have seen this happen over & over again. I really do wish we would have just found a consistently good area & stayed more put & developed it into a comfortable place to go & have that easy hunt. & shoot a few birds.

But I would not change what I got to do the last 30 years either - It has been an amazing run - a hunting expirence most will never know - (Unless they go to Canada in the next 20 years.)

Even if it gets tougher & I have to really scale back my playground - it is still better to be mobile & go where the birds want to be. & Thanks to all the Landowners / Hunters out there that can still relate to this & let us Hunt.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Old Hunter, don't feel bad. I don't know how many times I've gotten carried away while posting when I have a temper and said something I wish I wouldn't have said. I try to tell myself after each time not to do it ever again, but it happens...everyone makes mistakes. Although not everyone is man enough to admit it when they do, and the fact that you made an open apology obviously says a lot about your character and where you truly stand.

I doubt that anyone here hasn't thought the same thing either, especially after 2048 failed. Who knows...maybe there will be a time where having access does mean owning or leasing your own land. Fortunately that time hasn't come yet and hopefully it never will.


----------



## jimboy (Apr 1, 2003)

Old Hunter, that is mighty big of you to say and I can relate for we all have hit the keyboard prior to cooling for a period. Some people just seem to get a kick out of rubbing salt in the wounds. If you know who cootkiller is , he is one of them :evil: But we must endevour to get along and try to do what is best for the state as a whole. Not just a select few who will profit from the commercialization of a resource that belongs to me as much as it belongs to you. to error is human, failure to recognize it is stupidity! this one is for you :beer:


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

JimBoy I know what you mean when about Cootkiller, He has called us about every name in the book that is printable. But I undrstand that he is impaired due to being hit on the head by a falling duck by Lake Alice. So we should try to forgive him, That does not mean that we can't dig him once in a while. :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## rap (Mar 26, 2002)

ya, i stopped arguing with cootkiller now, he can't carry on an adult conversation... he sounds like a little kid


----------

